# Folgen von Insektenbissen - Bartverlust



## H3rr7w3rg (16. August 2020)

Hallo,

wie aus dem Titel hervorgeht beschreibe ich hier die Folgen, die ich kürzlich infolge mehrerer Insektenbisse erleben durfte - mir geht es nicht um Mitleid, sondern ich möchte vielmehr sensibilisieren:
Vor kurzem wurde ich mehrmals in den Arm an gleicher Stelle von Insekten (wahrscheinlich Kriebelmücken) gebissen. Dies hat sich erst augenscheinlich gebessert, Doch der Schein trügte...
Innerhalb zwei Wochen habe ich mich gewundert, warum mein Bart immer dünner wurde.
Mit Fieber und Schüttelfrost habe ich einen hiesigen Arzt aufgesucht und bekam Antibiotika und eine starke Cortison-Salbe verschrieben.
Jedoch hat sich das bis dahin so infiziert, dass es in einem gewissen Bereich zu einem Absterben der Haut führte und es zu Haarausfall kam, sodass mein Bart so dünn wurde, dass ich diesen abschneiden musste.
Dieser Umstand ist zwar für mich traurig, jedoch wächst der Bart inzwischen in der gekannten Dichte wieder  - ein Arm wäre immer ab.
Nun gehe ich nur noch mit langer Kleidung und reichlich Anti-Insekten-Spray vor die Tür - von allem 6-Beinigem habe ich die Nase voll.
An meinem Beispiel ist hoffentlich ersichtlich, dass auch Insektenbisse nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden sollten.

Mfg,
H3rr7w3rg


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. August 2020)

Das man Insektenbisse nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte, ist doch kein Geheimnis. Es soll  ja Menschen geben die an einem Stich von bestimmten Insekten sogar an einer allergischen Reaktion sterben können.  

Wie unangenehm gerade Mückenstiche werden können weiß auch jeder zu berichten der schon mal einen hatte der sich entzündet hat.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (16. August 2020)

Es geht vorallem um dem Umstand, dass die Entzündung zurück gegangen ist und es vom Aussehen her sich gebessert hat (das Zeitweise fast wieder normal), in solch einem Fall rechnet man in der Regel nicht mehr damit, dass es wieder schlimmer wird


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2020)

Bartverlust fände ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm. Eher in Gegenteil. Dann bräuchte ich mich nicht ständig rasieren. Ich sehe nämlich, selbst wenn ich mich morgens rasiert habe, Nachmittag schon wieder aus wie ein mexikanischer Bandit.


----------



## keinnick (16. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sehe nämlich, selbst wenn ich mich morgens rasiert habe, Nachmittag schon wieder aus wie ein mexikanischer Bandit.


So wie auf Deinem Profilbild?  Aber im Ernst: Ich hätte da auch keine Lust drauf. Muss ja nicht beim Bart bleiben. Als nächstes bekommt man dann evtl. (kreisrunden) Haarausfall auf dem Kopf. Muss ich nicht haben. Ein Kollege hat das und das stresst den echt, so dass er sich kaum unter Leute traut.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2020)

Tatsächlich kenne ich sogar schon zwei mit dieser Frisurproblematik. Deren Haare waren aber auch vorher schon nicht sonderlich dick.

Dass so Stiche heftig sein können, das kenne ich selbst. Teilweise wirklich krass die Reaktionen.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (16. August 2020)

Gerade die kleine Kriebelmücken werden oft unterschätzt, ich hatte mich kürzlich mit einer Mutter aus der Nachbarschaft darüber unterhalten, die hatte das nicht auf dem Schirm..
Da in der unmittelbaren Nähe immer wieder Schafe grasen, sind die Mücken relativ häufig anzutreffen.

Edit: Bei Kreisrundem Haarausfall soll auch Biotin helfen


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Diese Kriebelmücken sollen auch die Haut aufreissen und nicht stechen. Dabei kann es wohl noch schneller zu Infektionen kommen.
Und bei Blutvergiftungen, wenn man nicht schnell handelt, kann es zum Verlust von Extremitäten kommen. Schlimmstenfalls Organversagen.
Da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt mit deinem Bartverlust.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (16. August 2020)

So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. August 2020)

Hatte dieses Jahr so viele Mückenstiche wie noch nie. Eine Zecke war dabei und ein paar andere Tiere.

Manchmal blieb die Rötung für mehr als 4 Wochen, aber bisher gings Gott sei Dank noch gut. 

Bartverlust fänd ich schrecklich. Was ist ein Mann denn ohne Bart?


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Jahr so viele Mückenstiche wie noch nie. Eine Zecke war dabei und ein paar andere Tiere.


Ich hatte noch nicht einen Insektenstich dieses Jahr.



> Bartverlust fänd ich schrecklich. Was ist ein Mann denn ohne Bart?


Mir wäre das lieb. Dann bräuchte ich mich nicht mehr rasieren.


----------



## Malkolm (16. August 2020)

Kleiner Tipp vom Notfallsani: Gegen Insektenstiche so schnell wie möglich mit lokaler Hitze gegenwirken (20s bei 50-60°C). Zerstört zuverlässig den Großteil der Aminosäuren. Ganz nebenbei juckt der Stich dann auch nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp vom Notfallsani: Gegen Insektenstiche so schnell wie möglich mit lokaler Hitze gegenwirken (20s bei 50-60°C).



Wie kriegt man das denn mit normal verfügbaren Mitteln schnell und einfach hin?
Ich mein feuerzeug dranhalten dürfte ne schlechte Lösung sein und nen Eisenstab passender größe und ein temperiertes Wasserbad um den Stab auf 60°C zu bringen dürfte in aller Regel nicht spontan greifbar sein...


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man das denn mit normal verfügbaren Mitteln schnell und einfach hin?
> Ich mein feuerzeug dranhalten dürfte ne schlechte Lösung sein und nen Eisenstab passender größe und ein temperiertes Wasserbad um den Stab auf 60°C zu bringen dürfte in aller Regel nicht spontan greifbar sein...



Mit nem Bite Away oder vergleichbaren "Stichheilern". Kriegst du doch mittlerweile für 25€ in jedem Drogeriemarkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2020)

Tatsache 

...hab ich noch nie was von gehört bisher.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (16. August 2020)

Das ist gut zu wissen 

Glaube ein ähnlicher Ratschlag kam mal bei Galileo oder so, habe das dan mal mit einem Löffel probiert, der zuvor mit kochendem Wasser übergossen wurde.
Der Bite Away ist vermutlich vernüftiger


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2020)

Kann die Teile auch nur empfehlen. Mückenstiche sind bei mir in der Regel, je nach Garstigkeit, nach ein oder zwei Anwendungen quasi nicht mehr zu spüren.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bartverlust fänd ich schrecklich. Was ist ein Mann denn ohne Bart?



Hübsch?


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hübsch?



Nein.

Mit dem Bart ehre ich meine Vorfahren. 



> Die Griechen waren bis zur Unterwerfung durch Alexander den Großen zumeist stolz auf ihre Bärte, die nur zu Anlässen der Trauer oder als Bestrafung rasiert wurden.


----------



## pedi (17. August 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mit nem Bite Away oder vergleichbaren "Stichheilern". Kriegst du doch mittlerweile für 25€ in jedem Drogeriemarkt.


wenn ich von mücken gestochen werde, überwinde ich mich einfach nur 5 minuten nicht zu kratzen und der juckreiz ist weg.
vor einigen jahren haben mich drei wespen gestochen (haben sich vom dachboden ins bad durch gefressen) hat mir auch nichts gemacht. hab zwar sicherheitshalber mal einen arzt angerufen, der meinte keine allergie, dann ist egal, keine gefahr.
bin jetzt schon lange nicht mehr gestochen worden, obwohl der wilde wein an der terasse blüht und ganze armaden von bienen und wespen vor und auf der terasse rumschwirren.
wenn man nicht wie ein blöder mit den händen rumwedelt fliegen die um einen herum. ich steh oft davor und schau denen zu, macht spass. einfach ruhig stehn bleiben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

Da ich meistens in der Nacht gestochen werde und man im Schlaf den Juckreiz vermutlich kaum bis gar nicht wahrnimmt, hängt es nicht unbedingt damit zusammen, ob man sich die ersten 5 Minuten kratzt oder nicht.

Es gibt übrigens heimische Spinnen, die auch mal gern etwas Blut tanken. Das juckt dann tatsächlich länger und intensiver als ein Mückenstich.


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens heimische Spinnen, die auch mal gern etwas Blut tanken. Das juckt dann tatsächlich länger und intensiver als ein Mückenstich.


Das man im Schlaf von allerlei Getier "angezapft" wird, ist bekannt. Aber das mit den Spinnen ist jetzt für mich auch neu, welche Arten wären das?

Gruß


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das man im Schlaf von allerlei Getier "angezapft" wird, ist bekannt. Aber das mit den Spinnen ist jetzt für mich auch neu, welche Arten wären das?
> 
> Gruß


Welche Art das ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Nur habe ich immer, wenn ich im Keller schlafe 2 parallele Einstichstellen direkt nebeneinander. 

Flöhe oder Bettwanzen können es mangels Tiere nicht sein.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2020)

Da im Keller, stehen da viele Kerzen in der Ecke und das Bett steht mittig und sieht ein wenig aus wie eine gepolsterte Kiste?


----------



## taks (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hatte dieses Jahr so viele Mückenstiche wie noch nie.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. In zwei Wochen über 100 Mückenstiche. Scheiss Tigermücken...


----------



## Kindercola (17. August 2020)

Hmmm da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Ich wohne zwar sozusagen direkt an der Elbe, aber mit den Mücken hält sich das bei uns irgendwie in Grenzen... hat ich jedenfalls schon deutlich schlimmer in Erinnerung.
Bloß meine bessere Hälfte reagiert auf die normalen Mückenstiche auch bisschen über, die kriegt richtige Quaddeln. Sowas hab ich glücklicherweise nicht, hab nur den kleinen Einstichpunkt der juckt und das war´s dann.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

Seitdem ich Schilddrüsenmedikament, Betablocker usw nehme rührt mich keine Mücke mehr an. Hat also auch etwas positives.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da im Keller, stehen da viele Kerzen in der Ecke und das Bett steht mittig und sieht ein wenig aus wie eine gepolsterte Kiste?


Nö, neben meiner Matratze hängt ein Boxsack, daneben ist ein Punchingball und dann liegen da Hanteln in der Ecke.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nö, neben meiner Matratze hängt ein Boxsack, daneben ist ein Punchingball und dann liegen da Hanteln in der Ecke.


Vielleicht wollen die mit trainieren!


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

Man weiß ja nie, wo die vorher drauf saßen. Ist bei Zecken das gleiche Problem. An sich wäre der Stich oder Biss ja egal.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nie, wo die vorher drauf saßen. Ist bei Zecken das gleiche Problem. An sich wäre der Stich oder Biss ja egal.



Bei einigen Arten nicht, da bestimmte Stoffe im Speichel negative Auswirkungen haben können


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

Ja mit Zecken ist nicht zu spaßen. Borreliose, FSME usw.
In Süddeutschland ist das ganz schlimm mit Zecken die solche Erreger in sich tragen.
Aber die wandern  immer mehr  in den Norden, weil es  auch hier  wärmer wird.

Was ist FSME? Symptome und Therapie | Zecken.de

Da hilft nur sich dagegen impfen zu lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nö, neben meiner Matratze hängt ein Boxsack, daneben ist ein Punchingball und dann liegen da Hanteln in der Ecke.


Anfänger! Du musst die Hanteln in den punchingball stecken, damit die Knöchel abhärten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Anfänger! Du musst die Hanteln in den punchingball stecken, damit die Knöchel abhärten.


Thailand: Hundertfuessler verschluckt - tot


----------



## Andregee (17. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bartverlust fände ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm. Eher in Gegenteil. Dann bräuchte ich mich nicht ständig rasieren. Ich sehe nämlich, selbst wenn ich mich morgens rasiert habe, Nachmittag schon wieder aus wie ein mexikanischer Bandit.


Dann würde ich mal Sombrero, Poncho und Machete beiseite legen [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Thailand: Hundertfuessler verschluckt - tot


Tja, selber Schuld.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, selber Schuld.


Naja, würd ich so nicht sagen; es sei denn, er liest die Torah.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. August 2020)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp vom Notfallsani: Gegen Insektenstiche so schnell wie möglich mit lokaler Hitze gegenwirken (20s bei 50-60°C). Zerstört zuverlässig den Großteil der Aminosäuren. Ganz nebenbei juckt der Stich dann auch nicht


Noch einmal danke für den Tipp. Hab jetzt zwar ein Feuerzeug verwendet und das auch nur für 1-2 Sekunden, aber der Juckreiz ist weg.
Nun stinken die verkokelten Haare... 
Leider ist an der Rückseite des Oberschenkels immer noch genug Fell.


----------

